# Rendre mon iPad Pro



## mchavez (20 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
J'ai achetée un ipad pro 256 GO, avec un écran de 11 pouces, Je l'ai acheté a la FNAC, le 12-07-2019. Je viens de constater, qu'il me fatigue trop les yeux et je ne habitue pas. Jai une utilisation basique, traitement de texte, courriels, photo...Je possède un ancien mas book pro qui est en train de rendre son âme.

Savez vous si c'est possible de le rendre, après 2 mois? ou alors, est ce que je peux aller directement a Apple Store? pour l'échanger par un mac mini? Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu une expérience similaire? Que me conseillez vous? Merci de vos conseils


----------



## ze_random_bass (20 Septembre 2019)

Salut,

avant de prendre de mesures radicales, tu peux jouer sur les réglages d’affichage. Suivant si t’es sur iOS 12 ou 13, tu auras une partie dans luminosité et affichage, puis une partie dans Accessibilité / Affichage avec notamment l’option Réduction des points blancs.

a+


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2019)

mchavez a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai achetée un ipad pro 256 GO, avec un écran de 11 pouces, Je l'ai acheté a la FNAC, le 12-07-2019. Je viens de constater, qu'il me fatigue trop les yeux et je ne habitue pas. Jai une utilisation basique, traitement de texte, courriels, photo...Je possède un ancien mas book pro qui est en train de rendre son âme.
> 
> Savez vous si c'est possible de le rendre, après 2 mois? ou alors, est ce que je peux aller directement a Apple Store? pour l'échanger par un mac mini?



Bonsoir, 

Bon désolé , mais c'est non pour toutes vos questions


----------



## peyret (20 Septembre 2019)

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/ipad/ipad997d972d/ios


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2019)

J’ai le même et aussi une utilisation assez basique et j’en suis très content.

C’est quoi le souci exactement avec le fait qu’il te fatigue la vue ?


----------



## ibabar (21 Septembre 2019)

J'ai finalement eu un peu le même constat après avoir utilisé un iPad Pro 11" pendant 4 mois (pour finalement revenir à mon MacBook 12", même si mes motivations n'étaient pas liées à la fatigue visuelle).
La fatigue ne concerne pas je pense la luminosité (même si l'écran de l'iPad est très "vif"), mais plutôt la distance de préhension (le constat peut aussi d'ailleurs valoir entre laptop et desktop).

J'utilisais en fait mon iPad beaucoup plus près de mes yeux que le MacBook, or cela signifie d'une part plus d'accommodation (le fait par exemple de lire à 25cm au lieu de 40cm fait accommoder de 1,5 dioptries en plus, ce qui est significatif, surtout si la presbytie commence à poindre), mais cela signifie aussi d'autre part converger davantage, or cet effort musculaire est difficile à relâcher (c'est d'ailleurs un problème visuel majeur pour toute la société aujourd'hui rivée de nombreuses heures à ces objets où nos yeux sont sans cesse en vision de près sans jamais avoir de décompensation, de "repos" en regardant au loin: la génération TV avait au moins cet avantage par rapport à la génération smartphone).

Donc l'idéal serait soit d'utiliser moins l'iPad, soit de faire des pauses régulièrement (regarder à l'horizon pendant 5' chaque heure), soit d'allonger la distance entre l'iPad et l'oeil (mais c'est compliqué car c'est justement le problème: sur un MacBook on interagit avec le clavier et le trackpad, donc l'écran est naturellement plus loin, tandis que sur un iPad on interagit avec l'écran, donc c'est plus proche, or c'est pas forcément ergonomique de travailler à bout de bras sur iPad, même si ça soulagerait les yeux).


----------



## marenostrum (21 Septembre 2019)

il faut le revendre, mais tu ne peux plus le retourner ni échanger. ou il faut l'utiliser comme le macbook, assis, avec un clavier. ce qui te fatigue c'est l'utilisation en mode mobile. (trop près de yeux aussi comme le dit iBabar).
pour moi aussi l'iPad est plus fatiguant pour faire exactement la même chose que je fais sur mon iMac.
iPad c'est pour utilisation spécifique, pour ça je pense qu'il va jamais remplacer l'ordinateur. il faut une machine fixe plus ou moins, pour travailler.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> J'ai finalement eu un peu le même constat après avoir utilisé un iPad Pro 11" pendant 4 mois (pour finalement revenir à mon MacBook 12", même si mes motivations n'étaient pas liées à la fatigue visuelle).
> La fatigue ne concerne pas je pense la luminosité (même si l'écran de l'iPad est très "vif"), mais plutôt la distance de préhension (le constat peut aussi d'ailleurs valoir entre laptop et desktop).
> 
> J'utilisais en fait mon iPad beaucoup plus près de mes yeux que le MacBook, or cela signifie d'une part plus d'accommodation (le fait par exemple de lire à 25cm au lieu de 40cm fait accommoder de 1,5 dioptries en plus, ce qui est significatif, surtout si la presbytie commence à poindre), mais cela signifie aussi d'autre part converger davantage, or cet effort musculaire est difficile à relâcher (c'est d'ailleurs un problème visuel majeur pour toute la société aujourd'hui rivée de nombreuses heures à ces objets où nos yeux sont sans cesse en vision de près sans jamais avoir de décompensation, de "repos" en regardant au loin: la génération TV avait au moins cet avantage par rapport à la génération smartphone).
> ...



Utilises-tu un clavier avec l’iPad (moi, oui) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2019)

marenostrum a dit:


> pour moi aussi l'iPad est plus fatiguant pour faire exactement la même chose que je fais sur mon iMac.
> iPad c'est pour utilisation spécifique, pour ça je pense qu'il va jamais remplacer l'ordinateur. il faut une machine fixe plus ou moins, pour travailler.



Sur ce point je ne constate aucune différence avec l’utilisation d’un Mac et je pense que l’iPad peut parfaitement remplacer l'ordinateur, à plus forte raison pour des usages basiques (d’ailleurs, en ce qui me concerne c’est le cas).


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)

Portez vous des lunettes ? , car parfois le port de lunette de correction gêne la lecture sur certains écrans


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Portez vous des lunettes ? , car parfois le port de lunette de correction gêne la lecture sur certains écrans



Perso, j’en porte (depuis au moins 45 ans) et je n’ai jamais eu de problème de lecture sur écran à cause de ça.


----------



## mateodu13 (21 Septembre 2019)

mchavez a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai achetée un ipad pro 256 GO, avec un écran de 11 pouces, Je l'ai acheté a la FNAC, le 12-07-2019. Je viens de constater, qu'il me fatigue trop les yeux et je ne habitue pas. Jai une utilisation basique, traitement de texte, courriels, photo...Je possède un ancien mas book pro qui est en train de rendre son âme.
> 
> Savez vous si c'est possible de le rendre, après 2 mois? ou alors, est ce que je peux aller directement a Apple Store? pour l'échanger par un mac mini? Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu une expérience similaire? Que me conseillez vous? Merci de vos conseils



Vous avez un délai de 14 jours pour changer d'avis en cas d'achat par internet ou par téléphone. C'est le droit de rétractation. Si vous exercez ce droit, le vendeur doit vous rembourser le bien ou la prestation de service commandé. 

Dans le cadre d’une transaction entre professionnels (reste à connaître les conditions de votre achat à la Fnac) vous pouvez bénéficier d’un délai supérieur à celui destiné aux particuliers.

le décompte du délai de 14 jours commence le lendemain de la conclusion du contrat ou de la livraison du bien selon le type de contrat. Si ce délai expire un samedi, un dimanche ou un jour férié, il est prolongé jusqu'au premier jour ouvrable suivant.

Moyens du remboursement
Le vendeur vous rembourse par le même moyen de paiement que pour l'achat.

Si vous êtes d'accord, il peut aussi utiliser un autre moyen sans frais supplémentaire à votre charge.

Ainsi, un remboursement sous forme d'avoir ou de bons d'achat ne peut avoir lieu que si l'achat a été effectué sous cette forme, ou si le consommateur a donné son accord exprès pour un remboursement sous cette forme.

https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F10485


----------



## ibabar (21 Septembre 2019)

marenostrum a dit:


> pour moi aussi l'iPad est plus fatiguant pour faire exactement la même chose que je fais sur mon iMac


Je regrette souvent mon iMac qui en terme d'ergonomie était nickel (à condition qu'il soit bien placé face à soi, pas trop près et que le fauteuil soit correct), mais la mobilité a son prix (la solution iMac+iPad vs MacBook ne me convient pas pour mes usages).



Himeji a dit:


> Utilises-tu un clavier avec l’iPad (moi, oui) ?


La saisie est la raison de ma revente de l'iPad Pro qui était ma seule machine, et de reprise de mon MacBook: pas satisfait des modes de saisie alternatifs (clavier virtuel, dictée vocale, écriture manuscrite au Pencil, écriture glissante sur clavier réduit quand j'ai testé iPadOS), et le Smart Keyboard Folio est très décevant, pas à la cheville d'un clavier de Mac, sans compter l'interaction incessante avec l'écran (raccourcis clavier beaucoup plus limités que sur Mac, et déplacements plus contraignants en levant le bras et en visant à main levée, plutôt que laisser glisser ses doigts sur le trackpad sans lever les poignets).
Et malgré ce clavier, la distance de travail reste plus proche (mais à nouveau ce n'est pas quelque chose qui me gênait mais que je peux expliquer - pour rappel j'étais opticien).


----------



## Chris K (21 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> J'ai finalement eu un peu le même constat après avoir utilisé un iPad Pro 11" pendant 4 mois (pour finalement revenir à mon MacBook 12", même si mes motivations n'étaient pas liées à la fatigue visuelle).
> La fatigue ne concerne pas je pense la luminosité (même si l'écran de l'iPad est très "vif"), mais plutôt la distance de préhension (le constat peut aussi d'ailleurs valoir entre laptop et desktop).
> 
> J'utilisais en fait mon iPad beaucoup plus près de mes yeux que le MacBook, or cela signifie d'une part plus d'accommodation (le fait par exemple de lire à 25cm au lieu de 40cm fait accommoder de 1,5 dioptries en plus, ce qui est significatif, surtout si la presbytie commence à poindre), mais cela signifie aussi d'autre part converger davantage, or cet effort musculaire est difficile à relâcher (c'est d'ailleurs un problème visuel majeur pour toute la société aujourd'hui rivée de nombreuses heures à ces objets où nos yeux sont sans cesse en vision de près sans jamais avoir de décompensation, de "repos" en regardant au loin: la génération TV avait au moins cet avantage par rapport à la génération smartphone).
> ...



Il y a quelque chose que je ne saisis pas très bien. J’utilise mon iPad posé à plat sur le bureau la plupart du temps. Pour moi c’est similaire au travail que l’on peut faire sur une feuille de papier (lire, écrire, dessiner). D’ailleurs je ne ressens aucune fatigue particulière.
C’est quoi qui joue pour ceux que ça gêne ? L’animation plus difficile à supporter avec un écran plus proche ?


----------



## ibabar (21 Septembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> J’utilise mon iPad posé à plat sur le bureau la plupart du temps. Pour moi c’est similaire au travail que l’on peut faire sur une feuille de papier (lire, écrire, dessiner)


Tu lis, écris, dessines de manière "raisonnée", alors que le device informatique (beaucoup plus polyvalent) tu peux l'utiliser pendant de trèèèèèès nombreuses heures.
Par ailleurs tu peux avoir tendance à te rapprocher de l'écran de l'iPad pour "mieux voir" des détails (textes ou photos), et pas forcément dépincher ou "command +" pour zoomer, tandis qu'un livre papier écrit trop petit tu vas t'en rendre compte au départ et simplement ne pas l'acheter.
Et contrairement à ton usage (posé à plat sur le bureau), beaucoup de gens (moi le premier) n'utilisent pas de table ou de bureau, le tenant à bout de bras, sur les genoux, sur le torse dans le lit...etc, ce qui naturellement rapproche la distance (sur une table, on est naturellement à distance de bras, pour s'approcher il faut se pencher donc faire un effort, or à mains nues le plus confortable est justement de caler les bras vers son torse donc d'approcher l'iPad).
Je précise que tout ça c'est de l'ergonomie, avoir un iPad 12.9" ne change rien à l'affaire puisque ce n'est pas la taille d'affichage qui augmente (à moins de le configurer ainsi) mais la surface d'affichage (pour reformuler: le texte n'est pas plus grand mais les lignes sont plus longues !).

Optiquement il y a 2 aspects (qui sont étroitement liés d'ailleurs): l'accommodation et la convergence. Le premier c'est le focus, la mise au point et il suffit de forcer (ou d'avoir des lunettes de vision de près plus fortes), mais le second est plus sournois car c'est musculaire, ce sont les lignes de regard qui vont vers le nez (avec ces impression de "loucher" quand on lit), et si la position est prolongée ça peut vraiment foutre le bordel... au mieux avec des migraines, au pire avec des myopies accommodatives.

Dans toute la tech, rien n'est naturel pour le corps humain, et il ne faut pas croire que l'on s'adapte. Peut-être dans plusieurs siècles (au mieux), mais pas à échelle d'une vie humaine ou de plusieurs générations.
Certains réagissent (avec des filtres comme le Night Shift pour Apple ou de l'opportunisme commercial comme Essilor avec ces filtres anti lumière bleue) mais ça ne résout pas le problème à la base.
Des initiatives vont dans ce sens: la Watch fait lever ses fesses aux porteurs au moins 1x/ heure, Temps d'Ecran nous sensibilise, il y a maintenant des alertes de bruit nocif sur la Watch (et les normes CE empêchent les casques de grimper à plus de 110dB de mémoire)...etc mais on verra le résultat quand la première génération complètement immergée dans la tech (à savoir les millenials) sera senior, soit vers 2060...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Des initiatives vont dans ce sens: la Watch fait lever ses fesses aux porteurs au moins 1x/ heure, Temps d'Ecran nous sensibilise, il y a maintenant des alertes de bruit nocif sur la Watch (et les normes CE empêchent les casques de grimper à plus de 110dB de mémoire)...etc mais on verra le résultat quand la première génération complètement immergée dans la tech (à savoir les millenials) sera senior, soit vers 2060...


Il faut investir dans un cabinet de Kiné et l'ophtalmo , c'est l'avenir


----------



## marenostrum (21 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Sur ce point je ne constate aucune différence avec l’utilisation d’un Mac et je pense que l’iPad peut parfaitement remplacer l'ordinateur, à plus forte raison pour des usages basiques (d’ailleurs, en ce qui me concerne c’est le cas).


la plupart des professionnels ont des usages plus basiques avec leur machines que les gens ordinaires. ou autrement, un gars fait moins de choses ou a besoin d'en faire moins de choses au boulot avec son ordinateur que chez lui. il fait quoi un médecin avec son ordinateur, une secrétaire, etc ? ils consultent tous un écran fixé sur un bureau. chez eux ont besoin de faire plus que ça, d'utiliser beaucoup plus de programmes, etc. la fatigue aussi est différente, ça te fatigue plus une tache occasionnelle que une tache quotidienne, monotone. que pour le faire t'en as même pas besoin de réfléchir.

mais remplace maintenant les vieux PC avec des iPad à tous ces gens et ils vont se faire chier, pour exactement la même chose, consulter les même infos sur un écran qui est déjà plus petit sur iPad. le gars de ce fil a besoin d'un écran fixe pour sauver ses yeux, c'est un iMac de 27 pouces qui doit acheter. ni iPad ni le MacBook pro. plus l'écran est grand mieux c'est.


----------



## Chris K (21 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Tu lis, écris, dessines de manière "raisonnée", alors que le device informatique (beaucoup plus polyvalent) tu peux l'utiliser pendant de trèèèèèès nombreuses heures.



En fait non, suis pas raisonné du tout  il m’arrive de passer plusieurs jours consécutifs à travailler des heures durant sur mon iPad (jusqu’à 12 heures d’affilées). Pour tout dire je ressens moins de fatigue (voir pas du tout) en bossant tel que je le fais plutôt qu’avec un écran classique ou en usage classique (en mode clavier physique). Suis peut-être un cas à part 

Merci pour ta réponse détaillée et instructive. Ai eu à une époque dés séances d’orthoptistes, ça m’avait bien aidé.


----------



## mokuchley (21 Septembre 2019)

c'est une evidence que les ecrans boussillent les yeux, et grâce au ecran flashi d'apple on se boussille encore plus en payant plus chère


----------



## ibabar (21 Septembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> En fait non, suis pas raisonné du tout  il m’arrive de passer plusieurs jours consécutifs à travailler des heures durant sur mon iPad (jusqu’à 12 heures d’affilées)


Tu confirmes ce que je disais (je parlais de lecture/ écriture/ dessin sur des supports papier) 
Tu peux être pendant 12h d'affilées sur ton iPad: est-ce que tu pourrais lire un bouquin papier pendant le même laps de temps... techniquement et physiologiquement oui, mais tu ne le fais sans doute jamais.


----------



## Chris K (21 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Tu confirmes ce que je disais (je parlais de lecture/ écriture/ dessin sur des supports papier)
> Tu peux être pendant 12h d'affilées sur ton iPad: est-ce que tu pourrais lire un bouquin papier pendant le même laps de temps... techniquement et physiologiquement oui, mais tu ne le fais sans doute jamais.



Certes.


----------



## mchavez (21 Septembre 2019)

mateodu13 a dit:


> Vous avez un délai de 14 jours pour changer d'avis en cas d'achat par internet ou par téléphone. C'est le droit de rétractation. Si vous exercez ce droit, le vendeur doit vous rembourser le bien ou la prestation de service commandé.
> 
> Dans le cadre d’une transaction entre professionnels (reste à connaître les conditions de votre achat à la Fnac) vous pouvez bénéficier d’un délai supérieur à celui destiné aux particuliers.
> 
> ...


Merci pour votre réponse. En effet je ne parlais pas de rétraction les délais sont passés plutôt une revente. En fait je suis très déçu de mon iPad. Je ne m’adapte pas. Et j’ai payée chère. Je vais essayer de le revendre... j’envisage un mini mac avec un grand écran


----------



## mchavez (21 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> J’ai le même et aussi une utilisation assez basique et j’en suis très content.
> 
> C’est quoi le souci exactement avec le fait qu’il te fatigue la vue ?


Comme je le expliquais auparavant, ça me fatigue beaucoup les yeux, j’ai fais les  réglages automatiques...et cela ne change rien... je crois que l’écran est trop petit. Je n’aime pas toutes les pub par le biais de safari même avec un Adblock. Je ne peux pas écouter la musique en simultané quand j’écris... pas de sortie usb , pas sortie pour mes anciens enceintes qui sont de bonne qualité...je crois que je n’ai pas pris le temps d’un essai...voilà, voilà


----------



## mchavez (21 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut investir dans un cabinet de Kiné et l'ophtalmo , c'est l'avenir


Tu as bien raison, lol . Pour ma part j’ai déjà un rdv avec mon ophtalmolo...


----------



## ibabar (21 Septembre 2019)

Si tu veux en avoir le coeur net, je te suggères tout de même d'attendre encore un peu, d'installer iPadOS et de faire quelques semaines d'essai avec cet OS qui va tout de même changer pas mal de choses (Safari version ordinateur, ouverture du port USB-C, Slide Over "multi-apps", raccourcis d'édition à 3 doigts...): https://www.apple.com/fr/ipados/


----------



## mchavez (21 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Portez vous des lunettes ? , car parfois le port de lunette de correction gêne la lecture sur certains écrans


Moi, je porte de lunettes


----------



## mchavez (21 Septembre 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> avant de prendre de mesures radicales, tu peux jouer sur les réglages d’affichage. Suivant si t’es sur iOS 12 ou 13, tu auras une partie dans luminosité et affichage, puis une partie dans Accessibilité / Affichage avec notamment l’option Réduction des points blancs.
> 
> a+


Merci pour ta réponse. Bien sûr, c’est la première des choses que j’ai fait. Mais rien y fait. Il aurait fallu prendre un iPad plus grand...


----------



## mchavez (21 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Si tu veux en avoir le coeur net, je te suggères tout de même d'attendre encore un peu, d'installer iPadOS et de faire quelques semaines d'essai avec cet OS qui va tout de même changer pas mal de choses (Safari version ordinateur, ouverture du port USB-C, Slide Over "multi-apps", raccourcis d'édition à 3 doigts...): https://www.apple.com/fr/ipados/


J’aurais due attendre alors...



ibabar a dit:


> Si tu veux en avoir le coeur net, je te suggères tout de même d'attendre encore un peu, d'installer iPadOS et de faire quelques semaines d'essai avec cet OS qui va tout de même changer pas mal de choses (Safari version ordinateur, ouverture du port USB-C, Slide Over "multi-apps", raccourcis d'édition à 3 doigts...): https://www.apple.com/fr/ipados/


Oui, je verrais...



mchavez a dit:


> Oui, je verrais...


Je me rends compte que avec mon iPhone s6, qu’il fait double emploi sur certains aspects


----------



## mchavez (21 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Si tu veux en avoir le coeur net, je te suggères tout de même d'attendre encore un peu, d'installer iPadOS et de faire quelques semaines d'essai avec cet OS qui va tout de même changer pas mal de choses (Safari version ordinateur, ouverture du port USB-C, Slide Over "multi-apps", raccourcis d'édition à 3 doigts...): https://www.apple.com/fr/ipados/





marenostrum a dit:


> il faut le revendre, mais tu ne peux plus le retourner ni échanger. ou il faut l'utiliser comme le macbook, assis, avec un clavier. ce qui te fatigue c'est l'utilisation en mode mobile. (trop près de yeux aussi comme le dit iBabar).
> pour moi aussi l'iPad est plus fatiguant pour faire exactement la même chose que je fais sur mon iMac.
> iPad c'est pour utilisation spécifique, pour ça je pense qu'il va jamais remplacer l'ordinateur. il faut une machine fixe plus ou moins, pour travailler.


cest aussi ma conclusion. Je pense que je vais essayer de le revendre et @cheter un mini Mac


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)

Le revendre ne devrait pas poser de problème


----------



## mchavez (21 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Si tu veux en avoir le coeur net, je te suggères tout de même d'attendre encore un peu, d'installer iPadOS et de faire quelques semaines d'essai avec cet OS qui va tout de même changer pas mal de choses (Safari version ordinateur, ouverture du port USB-C, Slide Over "multi-apps", raccourcis d'édition à 3 doigts...): https://www.apple.com/fr/ipados/


Je viens de parcourir ton lien... intéressant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2019)

mchavez a dit:


> Comme je le expliquais auparavant, ça me fatigue beaucoup les yeux, j’ai fais les  réglages automatiques...et cela ne change rien... je crois que l’écran est trop petit. Je n’aime pas toutes les pub par le biais de safari même avec un Adblock. Je ne peux pas écouter la musique en simultané quand j’écris... pas de sortie usb , pas sortie pour mes anciens enceintes qui sont de bonne qualité...je crois que je n’ai pas pris le temps d’un essai...voilà, voilà



Avant, j’avais déjà un iPad, avec un écran encore plus petit (9,7 pouces). Je n’ai jamais eu le moindre souci avec la lisibilité, le moindre souci de fatigue de vue.

Néanmoins, au moment de changer pour l’iPad Pro, j’avoue que j’ai hésité entre le 11 pouces et le 12,9 pouces. Mais après les avoir beaucoup testé et manipulé en magasin, j’ai décidé que le 11 pouces suffirait. Et à l’usage, ça suffit.

Après, pour les histoires de sortie, branchements,... il vaut mieux vérifier avant d’acheter.


----------



## mateodu13 (22 Septembre 2019)

mchavez a dit:


> Comme je le expliquais auparavant, ça me fatigue beaucoup les yeux, j’ai fais les  réglages automatiques...et cela ne change rien... je crois que l’écran est trop petit. Je n’aime pas toutes les pub par le biais de safari même avec un Adblock. Je ne peux pas écouter la musique en simultané quand j’écris... pas de sortie usb , pas sortie pour mes anciens enceintes qui sont de bonne qualité...je crois que je n’ai pas pris le temps d’un essai...voilà, voilà



Vous n’aurez aucun problèmes pour revendre votre iPad.
L’avantage des iBidules c’est leurs valeurs de revente sur le marché d’occasion.

Par contre, il doit être possible de connecter sur un hub vos enceintes USB avec iPad OS. À tester.
Sinon des enceintes Bluetooth peuvent faire l’affaire. Mais cela constitue une dépense supplémentaire.

En ce qui concerne l’écran, c’est sans doute une question d’adaptation / d’habitude mais je comprends votre problème, c’est l’une des raisons pour laquelle j’ai acheté un 13”.
au final c’est avec l’iPhone que cela se produit, habitué aux 13” de l’écran de l’iPad, je ne peux plus faire grand chose d’autres avec que de téléphoner, lire des e-mails (mais sans PJ) et envoyer des messages.


----------



## ibabar (22 Septembre 2019)

mateodu13 a dit:


> Par contre, il doit être possible de connecter sur un hub vos enceintes USB avec iPad OS


Je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt de l'absence de jack. Si c'est cela un simple Chromecast Audio à 40€ fera le lien: https://www.fnac.com/google/chromecast-audio


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Je regrette souvent mon iMac qui en terme d'ergonomie était nickel (à condition qu'il soit bien placé face à soi, pas trop près et que le fauteuil soit correct), mais la mobilité a son prix (la solution iMac+iPad vs MacBook ne me convient pas pour mes usages).


Pour rien au monde je ne voudrais me passer de mon iMac qui est de loin la machine la plus agréable pour travailler (et aussi ma machine "centrale" qui concentre toutes mes données). Le confort visuel est indéniable. 

Quant à l'iPad, autant je l'apprécie en situation de mobilité, autant je n'en voudrais / pourrais pas faire mon outil principal, car trop contraignant dans certains cas de figure.


----------



## ibabar (22 Septembre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Pour rien au monde je ne voudrais me passer de mon iMac qui est de loin la machine la plus agréable pour travailler


Je vis entre Paris et Strasbourg et je fais donc aussi la navette régulièrement en TGV. Le MacBook est donc un bon outil pour avoir ma machine principale toujours avec moi, et le poids est donc un élément important.
Par ailleurs, chez moi je me rends compte que c'est agréable de ne pas avoir un lieu "obligatoire" pour y poser un iMac: c'est cool de pouvoir bosser dans le canapé, le lit, sur les toilettes, sans devoir aller spécifiquement derrière un bureau où se trouverait un iMac (et accessoirement ça m'évite même d'avoir un bureau tout court).

L'iPad Pro est d'ailleurs parfaitement exploitable comme machine unique, mais iPadOS reste trop Playskool par rapport à macOS, et au final avec le Smart Keyboard Folio, la Smart Folio et le Pencil, j'explose le poids du MacBook 12" (qui n'a même pas besoin de protection additionnelle dans la poche du sac prévue à cette (ou même entre une pile de fringues) quand l'iPad a obligatoirement une protection pour l'écran durant le transport.


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Je vis entre Paris et Strasbourg et je fais donc aussi la navette régulièrement en TGV. Le MacBook est donc un bon outil pour avoir ma machine principale toujours avec moi, et le poids est donc un élément important.


Oui, ton cas d'utilisation nécessite clairement une machine mobile. Moi, c'est différent: je fais le même trajet maison-travail tous les jours.  et lorsque je voyage pour mon travail, c'est le laptop pro que j'embarque, avec mon iPad.



ibabar a dit:


> Par ailleurs, chez moi je me rends compte que c'est agréable de ne pas avoir un lieu "obligatoire" pour y poser un iMac: c'est cool de pouvoir bosser dans le canapé, le lit, sur les toilettes, sans devoir aller spécifiquement derrière un bureau où se trouverait un iMac (et accessoirement ça m'évite même d'avoir un bureau tout court).


Oui, c'est logique là aussi. Dans mon cas, l'appareil mobile-qui-voyage-dans-la-maison, c'est l'iPad.


----------



## mchavez (23 Septembre 2019)

mateodu13 a dit:


> Vous n’aurez aucun problèmes pour revendre votre iPad.
> L’avantage des iBidules c’est leurs valeurs de revente sur le marché d’occasion.
> 
> Par contre, il doit être possible de connecter sur un hub vos enceintes USB avec iPad OS. À tester.
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse. Je tacherais de le revendre. Mais j’attends un peu pour essayer avec iPad OS, je n’étais pas au courant


----------



## mchavez (23 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Avant, j’avais déjà un iPad, avec un écran encore plus petit (9,7 pouces). Je n’ai jamais eu le moindre souci avec la lisibilité, le moindre souci de fatigue de vue.
> 
> Néanmoins, au moment de changer pour l’iPad Pro, j’avoue que j’ai hésité entre le 11 pouces et le 12,9 pouces. Mais après les avoir beaucoup testé et manipulé en magasin, j’ai décidé que le 11 pouces suffirait. Et à l’usage, ça suffit.
> 
> Après, pour les histoires de sortie, branchements,... il vaut mieux vérifier avant d’acheter.


Oui, tu as raison. Je me suis précipité et vue le prix, ça fait mal


----------

